# Building ports with custom PREFIX with poudriere



## freebuser (May 18, 2022)

Hi All,

I build most of the programs I use with poudriere.

I have certain programs (such as roundcube) installed in a custom dir /WWW.
This has created an issue of monitoring the roundcube for any new versions directly.

How can I modify the poudriere make.conf to use custom prefix for certain ports.

Is there any other easy way to do this so I can just update the ports tree and upgrade the ports rather than individually downloading the source from roundcube, etc.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

You can do tricks like this in make.conf:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*mail/roundcube}
  PREFIX=/some/other/prefix
.endif
```
PREFIX is probably not the right one but it is to illustrate the solution.

Edit: You probably want to set WWWDIR in this case.


----------

